# Polyplastic Window Replacement



## blongs

We have succesfully gone from










to










When on holiday back in May in France the large window on my Ci 656 broke when attempting to close it. I was resting with a glass of vino outside and my g/f decided to close it. I think it must have been a combination of having the plugs removed to clear some condensation, being in the sun all day and then it being pushed from the bottom corner rather than the middle and it just cracked as seen in the first picture.

Luckily it held with celotape for tape for the next 5 days until we got home.

I searched around on here for details of Polyplastic windows and found Miriad were the people to contact.

Despite

"Miriad Products are the UK agents for
Polyplastic and therefore are the only
source for genuine replacements.

We can supply any window for any
manufacturer of any caravan.

We have an extensive specification
database, just provide us with make,
model and year of the caravan
- we do the rest!"

They are not able to do aftermarket for CI models. This explains why another forum member got the sharp shrift from them I read when he was asking about a window for his CI.

I called o'Learys as well as they are quite local and sent them an e-mail with the detals. Very helpful and they had a look at the stock but didn't have one.

I gave my supplying dealer a call and they were able to sort a window out no problem, except the 6 week lag period to get it from Italy. Freddie jnr has been fully usable though in the meantime, just a few funny looks on site and a little pointing.

I got this replacement fitted on Wednesday, 30 min job and all is well.

Its a pretty big window so a cost of £305 was incurred for this repair.

Take care of your windows!

This window has a little sticker on it as well advising that when the sun is out not to use the full blind, the picture appears to suggest to use mostly blind and then the top as the flyscreen. My old window did not have this information and I had not read this before.

At the time of failure we did not have the full blind on anyway.

Is there a full list of do's and don'ts for these windows and blinds?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## inkey-2008

Can you list the do's and don't. might be useful info.

Andy


----------



## blongs

This is the info that is on my new window.

I have now started to close the curtains on this window and not the blind during the day/not in use.










Ben


----------



## dawnwynne

Wow £305 for a window...ouch....looks good though!


----------



## bmb1uk

why not claim on insurance :?


----------



## blongs

bmb1uk said:


> why not claim on insurance :?


Telling insurance companies for 3 or 4 years on 3 vehicles (MH and we have 2 cars) would cost more than what the window cost and then there is the excess as well on this MH policy, as well as 2 years NCD to lose.

I initially went for a warranty claim as I believed the window to be faulty as it had started to mist up. The warranty company denied the claim as all windows are excluded from the policy.

Ben


----------



## Harbottle

blongs

We have had a similar thing happen on the window over the cab on our CI Riviera 100 Europe ,










It was my fault left the window unlatched!!! 

We tried contacting Myriad who seemed particularly unhelpful. However we have contacted Brownhills of Swindon who are trying to source one for us.

Who supplied your window as you haven't metnioned this?

Cheers
Harbottle


----------



## trevorf

These guys are good for windows

click here for windows

Trevor


----------



## Harbottle

trevorf said:


> These guys are good for windows
> 
> click here for windows
> 
> Trevor


Cheers 
Harbottle


----------



## blongs

Hi Harbottle

Sorry in the late reply.

I used Geoff Cox motorhomes from Derby, they should be able to get you one easily.

http://www.geoffcox.co.uk/

Ben


----------



## Grizzly

I passed on the URL of Caravan Breakers in another thread. Looking through the list of services they offer they include making windows to order if they don't have new or second hand in stock.

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/

G


----------

